# Magic: The Gathering



## Cheese11 (Apr 1, 2012)

Hey everyone!

I was just wondering if anyone else on this forum plays Magic. If so, what deck(s) do you currently use?

For those of you who don't know what Magic is: Click Here

Thanks, 
Eric


----------



## emolover (Apr 1, 2012)

The only card game I played that is somewhat like that was Yu-gi-oh and that was back in elementary school.


----------



## Skullush (Apr 1, 2012)

emolover said:


> The only card game I played that is somewhat like that was Yu-gi-oh and that was back in elementary school.


 
I played YuGiOh competitively and I ended up hating it. Everyone was a ********* and smelled bad. And the cards were too expensive. Some worth more than $100 each. If you left your cards alone for a second, they would be stolen. People tried their best to rip you off in trades, many cheated by using techniques involving sleight of hand, I'm sure. Everyone had the same damn cards because there was no originality in deck building, and it's clear what the best move is to make at any given time, so that is the only explanation for why certain people played better than others... I would not recommend that game to anybody.

Magic I didn't play a whole lot except when I was younger. After I quit YuGiOh I played Naruto CCG for a while, but then similar *********s showed up at local tournaments, I got ripped off in trades quite a few times, and people made up rulings and I was foolish to have trusted them, and so I quit trading card games all-together. Cubing is a hobby with a MUCH friendlier community.

In all honesty, many times I was physically intimidated by my opponents in tournaments. Many of them looked like they would not hesitate to kill me if I beat them at a card game. :fp Otherwise I might have called them out on their false rulings.

Of course, card games with friends are nice.


----------



## Robocopter87 (Apr 1, 2012)

I was more into magic a while back.

And I played strictly burn against my brother. He was pretty good. He was a collector though. He has thousands. Literally.


----------



## emolover (Apr 1, 2012)

Skullush said:


> If you left your cards alone for a second, they would be stolen.


 
I got all my cards but my starter deck from stealing from people. Since I was bigger and stronger the everyone back then I would bully them and make them give them there cards to me. I would also just take them from peoples lockers during recreational activity time. No one ever told on me because they knew I wouldn't take **** from anyone. I ended amassing 1200 cards which I could sell for a lot of money because some are very rare and very powerful.


----------



## ressMox (Apr 1, 2012)

I haven't played in years.

Used to play a Blue/Black mill deck, Green/White token deck and a White Samurai deck. It's been a while though. Never competed or anything, mostly just played with friends. Some of my friends used to compete in tournaments though


----------



## tozies24 (Apr 1, 2012)

I play in the summer with my friends, but in college I never play because I am not trying to look like that big of a nerd haha. I have put together a mill that is hilarious to play with and then I have a red/green dragon deck that basically is mana ramp with green into big dragons. We don't spend too much putting really good decks together.


----------



## Skullush (Apr 1, 2012)

emolover said:


> I got all my cards but my starter deck from stealing from people. Since I was bigger and stronger the everyone back then I would bully them and make them give them there cards to me. I would also just take them from peoples lockers during recreational activity time. No one ever told on me because they knew I wouldn't take **** from anyone. I ended amassing 1200 cards which I could sell for a lot of money because some are very rare and very powerful.


 
Haha. Although you were in elementary school, I'm talking about grown men :fp


----------



## Escher (Apr 1, 2012)

Skullush said:


> I played YuGiOh competitively and I ended up hating it.


 
If you still know anybody that can play it with you, build a pool of awesome cards (like 150-200 is fine for 3 people), no repeats, and play the MTG Cube deck-building format and have a mini-tourney. I played Yugi for a bit back in the day and now I play this format all the time - it becomes such a brilliant game, and makes you so, so much better at deck-building. Net-decking is for noobs  

Also lol, 'what deck do you run?'.


----------



## RNewms27 (Apr 1, 2012)

My friend competes in magic and he ends up winning quite often. I don't know how it is set up, but I believe it's a tournament.


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 1, 2012)

@Emo: I hope it is april 1st in USA as well, or else you are a bad person!
@Escher: I thought I saw a Yu-Gi-Oh! mat in one of your videos.

I used to play YGO, but that was before I turned 40. I was invited to the Euro Championship 2006, because I made it to top 8 in the national final. I haven't sold my cards yet.


----------



## Skullush (Apr 1, 2012)

Escher said:


> If you still know anybody that can play it with you, build a pool of awesome cards (like 150-200 is fine for 3 people), no repeats, and play the MTG Cube deck-building format and have a mini-tourney. I played Yugi for a bit back in the day and now I play this format all the time - it becomes such a brilliant game, and makes you so, so much better at deck-building. Net-decking is for noobs
> 
> Also lol, 'what deck do you run?'.


 
Actually, I have done something like that with a friend. Probably the most fun I've ever had with YGO.


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 1, 2012)

I didn't think anyone would respond. Just to let everyone know, I don't play in tournaments at all just because I have 14 friends at school that play. So every lunch and spare is like a tourney for us 

I have a Green Death touch deck, and Blue White Infect deck. Yes, everyone hates me. Though, friends of mine have some crazy decks. My friend just built a $200 deck that can get 106 zombie tokens out on the 6th turn 



Escher said:


> Also lol, 'what deck do you run?'.


 
Why is that funny?


----------



## emolover (Apr 1, 2012)

Schmidt said:


> @Emo: I hope it is april 1st in USA as well, or else you are a bad person!


 
Ha! I didn't even realize that, but it is true.


----------



## Forte (Apr 1, 2012)

Yugioh format now sucks, but I play it anyway lol
Plus judging is still fun, YCS Toronto was pretty ossim

I've also been doing mtg for a couple weeks, it's pretty cool

I also kinda wanna try cardfight vanguard, everyone says it's good


----------



## Goosly (Apr 1, 2012)

Lots of people at my gaming club play magic. I don't. I rather play boardgames


----------



## Ninja Storm (Apr 1, 2012)

I never got into Magic, but I quit Yu-gi-oh a while ago.

I hated the formats since Trish was never banned, but when they finally banned it, they killed plants. Konami is the V-Cube of the cubing world. They always screw up the best things to make way for their new product.


----------



## Escher (Apr 1, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> Why is that funny?


 
'What deck(s) do you currently run?' would be fine; I just mean that you should really just be thinking in terms of cookie or anti-meta, rather than 'this is my fav decktype'.


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 1, 2012)

Escher said:


> 'What deck(s) do you currently run?' would be fine; I just mean that you should really just be thinking in terms of cookie or anti-meta, rather than 'this is my fav decktype'.


 
Fixed. (You happy?)


----------



## Bob (Apr 1, 2012)

I used to run a blue/white Stasis deck among others. I started playing around 5th Edition/Ice Age and stopped playing around Stronghold/Exodus. Most of my main deck was black border so my Counterspells, Serra Angels, Tundras etc. were beta.


----------



## Escher (Apr 1, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> Fixed. (You happy?)


 
I need a hug 

anyway, I honestly wasn't trying to be mean, it's just the Yugi community is obsessed with whatever is 'most powerful', and Magic doesn't seem to be as conducive to that so I was a little surprised


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 1, 2012)

Escher said:


> I need a hug
> 
> anyway, I honestly wasn't trying to be mean, it's just the Yugi community is obsessed with whatever is 'most powerful', and Magic doesn't seem to be as conducive to that so I was a little surprised


 
It's more about the synergy between the cards and how well each one works together. My decks have almost no powerful cards yet they are still good


----------



## patrickcuber (Feb 19, 2014)

This is the thread for everything magic the gathering. 
Post what you like. What you don't like. decklists. Everything magic the gathering.

This is my favorite deck. It is called "Death by green and black". 

List Of cards in my deck:
2 Predatory Sliver
2 kraul Warrior
4 festering Newt
2 Drainpipe vermin
3 Accursed Spirit
4 elvish Mystic
3 Centaur's herald
12 Forest
12 swamp
4 transguild Promenade
1 mark Of the Vampire
1 Forced adaptation
3 Doom Blade
2 Fog
3 giant Growth
1 skylasher
2 wring Flesh
2 mind rot
1 Tenacious Dead
1 Corpsejack menace
1 Aerial Predation
1 Quag Sickness
1 druid's Deliverance
1 sanguine Blood
1 Trestle troll

this is the list of cards in my sideboard:
3 Trollhide
2 Brindle Boar
1 Howl Of The Night Pack
1 spoeremound
1 Voracious Wurm
2 Worldspine Wurm
2 Child Of Night
3 Blood Barin


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 20, 2014)

Yugioh is better :3


----------



## xlmmaarten (Mar 1, 2014)

I play a little mtg, I have a Deck based on return to ravnica with some other cards as well, white green


----------



## RicardoRix (Mar 1, 2014)

Haven't played in more than 10 years, got boxes of cards in my garage. Played far too much in competitions and the like, but all CCGs are best played amongst friends, competitions are dull unless they are sealed deck.
Have to add that Netrunner which has now recently been re-released as AndroidNetrunner has more to offer as a 2 player game, and Vampire: The Masquerade as a multiplayer game is the best of the best multi-player game.


----------



## GhettiBoy (May 9, 2014)

I was completely addicted to Magic until I was introduced to cubing. But before I got into cubing, I played a TON of EDH. I liked using Doran and a few others that I have forgotten.


----------



## JediJupiter (Jun 1, 2014)

My previous deck was a white green token and life gain deck, I have Ajani caller of the pride whose -8 ability is to put X 2/2 cat creatures on where X is my life total. Now I'm running black white, life gain life drain, extort etc. My next deck will probably be using some of the journey to nyx cards rather than all this out dated rtr.


----------



## keima (Jun 7, 2014)

I play magic(In France) and the community isn't like the Yu-gi-yo community describe by Skullush. They aren't many thief. A day I leave a deck with more 150$ of cards and a player takes it and informes me. And he gives me back to the deck and all the card are in the deck. 
Moreover like you don't have all the card we lend very often card between player and I never have problem.

Otherwise currently I play in standart a boros burn deck(you can see it here : http://www.magic-ville.com/fr/decks/showdeck.php?384721), in legacy a burn deck(yes again but it cheap) (http://www.magic-ville.com/fr/decks/showdeck.php?375905) and in EDH(1 vs 1 because is the tournament format) I play Radha (http://www.magic-ville.com/fr/decks/showdeck.php?367195).


----------

